# Sage Bambino Plus + Eureka Mignon setup



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

This is my simple and budget (under 700 GBP) setup:

Sage Bambino Plus + Model: SP0001515 54mm portafilter + single wall baskets

Eureka Mignon MCI

Chinese scale

Finally able to pull good shots out of Bambino Plus


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Great budget setup - especially with the auto milk steaming.

How have you got on with the single wall basket - the machine can cope with lighter roasts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Can't lie, one of these would be a great machine for my van set up. Trouble is my inverter would struggle to run it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

kennyboy993 said:


> Great budget setup - especially with the auto milk steaming.
> 
> How have you got on with the single wall basket - the machine can cope with lighter roasts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm still working on consistency of getting good shots without using the scale (dosing and tamping), but the real challenge is how to teach my wife making coffee on her on. One thing is for sure I will never ever use the double wall baskets with this machine. With regards to coffee beans type (I'm not experienced at all), so far I have managed to dial in Maromas Orphea, which maybe is medium roast? and Davidoff Espresso 57 Intense, which is dark roasted. And yes the late and cappuccino are outstanding.


----------

